# upconverting dvd



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Up converting DVD player.*

I'm curious,.... would an up converting/scaling DVD player do much for a rear projection LCD??? I mean my Sony GWIII (KF-50WE610) is going to re-scale it anyway right? So would there be any benefit?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

You raise a great point - every TV is going to upscale everything it gets to match the resolution of the TV.

So in the case of your Sony, it's really a matter of which scaler is better.

I've heard good things about the oppo dvd players, they have very good scalers.

if your TV has HDMI inputs, its probably worth a try as the Oppos are only a few hundred dollars.


The other thing I've read a bit about is the new Xbox 360 coupled with the HD dvd drive- the 360 natively supports that oddball resolution 1366x768 that most LCD TV's have today (with the VGA cable). So in theory, those TV owners could get a better picture running a DVD that way, since it would only need to scale once. (from DVD resolution to 1366x768, instead of DVD to 720P to 1366x768)


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Most projectors upscale in analog mode- meaning, they've already got the image and try to add resolution between scan lines.

In theory, upconverting at the DVD player means that it is done digitally- before the image is formed and should be better. In theory.

For me, my projector only has component inputs, so I have to rely on the internal scaler (which is great).

The reason for that is the MPAA has a stranglehold on this country and won't allow upconverted video to go over analog links.

I just read about this- and would have to find a way to import it: 
http://www.engadget.com/2006/10/10/neodigits-announces-the-helios-h4000-hd-upscaling-dvd-player/


----------

